
Working Remote, or Remotely Working? - remote_devlpr
How do you distinguish the difference between working remotely and remotely working?
======
iamdave
Don't think I (personally) ever have. But pondering the question, if I were to
make the distinction: working remotely would intimate simply taking a day to
work from home as an exception to one's general/typical location of being in
the office, whereas remotely working intimates someone who may be a majority
or full-time remote worker.

My $0.02.

Good question

------
blymph
very interesting question, for me it's very easy to slip into remotely working
remote.

